# Fuel for my new engine : Sunnyside Gasoline Stove & Lantern Fuel ?



## Helder22 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok so I recently started up my 1/2 Scale Olds hit miss engine (Breisch castings) for the first time using regular gasoline from the pump. I found it extremely hard to turn over to start. Most of the engines I see one youtube appear to turn and start very easily with just a "flick of the wrist". Mine needs more muscle. The plans give you an option of either 4.2:1 compression or 5:1 compression, and I went with 5:1. Maybe I shouldn't have.... 
Its also loud (well probably cause I havent made a muffler yet) and it also seems more "violent" than the ones on Youtube. Dont really know how to explain it. Maybe its just the noise that makes it seem that way. Sounds like a machine gun lol. 

Anyhow. I was thinking Id try to run it on some Coleman Lantern fuel as I hear it makes engines run a bit smoother/softer. Problem is I cannot find any Coleman Fuel around here (Grenada, the tiny island). The closest thing I was able to find is Gasoline Stove & Lantern Fuel made by Sunnyside. 
http://www.sunnysidecorp.com/products_fuels.html

Will this stuff work? Is it the same as the Coleman stuff? If so should I just run it pure or mix some WD40 into it? I dont wanna buy it if its probably not gonna work cause its rather expensive. 

Next time I run the engine I'l make a video for you guys, by the way.
*Edit* Heres a video of the engine running. Its only been run a couple times for about a minute each so its probably not broken in yet but its running just the way I like it for now. 
Still have a couple parts to make like a gas tank and a muffler but its almost all done now. Here's a little video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyKiq_AtXc8

Helder


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm a gasoline with WD40 guy so I cant say if it would work but I sure would like to see that video when you get squared away.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 28, 2013)

Coleman is A USA made brand name of lantern and stove fuel. I expect the sunyside would work fine and yes you need to mix a little oil or lube in. 

Tin


----------



## Helder22 (Nov 28, 2013)

Just measured the compression ratio on the engine. Seems I made a mistake somewhere cause the plans call for either 4.2:1 or 5:1 and mine actually came out to 5.9:1 . Explains why its a little hard to turn over. I might shave a 1/16 off the piston head and also add a gasket to lower the compression a bit, make it a bit easier to start by hand.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 30, 2013)

I will also add that sunny side is an american company that has been around a long time It would not surprise me if they actuary make the Coleman fuel. 
That said I have sunnyside alcohol and linseed oil in my shop. 
Tin


----------



## lohring (Dec 1, 2013)

We run Coleman fuel all the time in our modified Zenoah 26 cc model boat racing engines.  It works very well and doesn't cause some of the problems modern "gasoline" can.  It's only around 50 octane, so don't use it in larger, higher compression engines.  Otherwise, our dyno testing shows no power difference in these weedeater type engines between Coleman fuel and a variety of pump gasolines.

Lohring Miller


----------



## Helder22 (Dec 1, 2013)

Added a video up at the top post. As mentioned above I still have a couple things to make like a fuel tank and a muffler but Im almost there now!

well here is the link again anyway: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyKiq_AtXc8


----------

